# Top 10 Best Indoor Dogs



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

We put together our Top 10 list of Best Indoor Dogs - ideal for people who don't like to adventure outside that much or who don't want to keep going up and down 20 flights of stairs!






~Petguide.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a stupid thing to post on this forum. Not does it not even mention Havanese in their "indoor dog" list, while including dogs like Beagles and Schipperkes, and Bulldogs (can you IMAGINE a Bulldog letting loose on a pee pad?!?!?) but the woman didn't even bother to learn the correct pronunciation several breeds. Totally dumb and worthless.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> What a stupid thing to post on this forum. Not does it not even mention Havanese in their "indoor dog" list, while including dogs like Beagles and Schipperkes, and Bulldogs (can you IMAGINE a Bulldog letting loose on a pee pad?!?!?) but the woman didn't even bother to learn the correct pronunciation several breeds. Totally dumb and worthless.


I think the lady in the video just has A THING for dog's butts ound:


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

krandall said:


> What a stupid thing to post on this forum. Not does it not even mention Havanese in their "indoor dog" list, while including dogs like Beagles and Schipperkes, and Bulldogs (can you IMAGINE a Bulldog letting loose on a pee pad?!?!?) but the woman didn't even bother to learn the correct pronunciation several breeds. Totally dumb and worthless.


No kidding. No justification why these breeds make good "indoor" dogs (some don't), just that they have cute butts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Totally stupid as well as useless. Waste of bandwidth.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

There is no need for topic starters on this very active forum.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I totally agree with you, Karen!


----------



## Mahzap (Jul 17, 2016)

Really? No Havanese? Totally bogus list!


----------



## Yadi (Jan 12, 2020)

Omg your replies about dog butts are “cracking” me up 😂


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

NickieTwo said:


> There is no need for topic starters on this very active forum.


Especially inaccurate lists by a list moderator who is otherwise MIA.

The top 10 indoor dog list is a list of dogs that have serious health problems, are barkers, or shed excessively. This is a list of breeds that should be avoided in general, whether you can pronounce the breed name or not.

Ricky's reaction is GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! :rant:

Ricky's Popi


----------

